# Rub for Boston Butt to be Pulled for BBQ



## rabbithutch (Dec 1, 2011)

Local supermarket had bb's for $2.00 a pound yesterday.  Got one and it will be my second smoke in my new MES 40 with AMNPS and pellets from Todd.  I intend to make eastern North Carolina style BBQ from it - vinegar based sauce with peppers in the sauce. When we cooked whole pigs back in NC, I don't recall anything done to the pig except a good cleaning (checking behind the butcher). 

Anybody got good suggestions for a rub for me?  I'm tempted not to use one but the BB is not the whole pig -  has no skin etc - so I'm thinking I'll need at least salt and pepper.

All help with my first pulled pork butt will be gratefully received and greatly appreciated.

:grilling_smilie:

rh


----------



## seenred (Dec 1, 2011)

I usually use Jeff's rub, or some close variation, on my butts.  If you searce the recipes section, you'll find all kinds of great rub recipes.  What you decide to use sorta depends on your personal taste, but I would suggest using something.   A good rub will add a flavor and a bark to your butt that you can't get with no seasoning at all.  Good luck, and be sure to let us know how it goes!!  (we like pics!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






)


----------



## eman (Dec 1, 2011)

This is the rub i have decided to make as my go to for any pork.

first instead of plain yellow mustard . i mix

1 cup yellow mustard

1/2 cup molasses

1 tsp liquid crab boil
Brush this liberally on your pork.

The rub:

1/4 cup hungarian or spanish paprika

1/4 cup onion powder

1/4 cup garlic powder

1/4 cup cbp

2 tsp celery seed

2 tsp ground mustard

2 tsp cumin

1 tsp nutmeg

1 1/4 cup dark brown sugar.

it helps to get the lumps out if you run this thru a grinder or food processor.

Coat the pork w/ a heavy coat of the rub. wrap and in the fridge overnight if possible.

B4 you smoke hit the pig w/ another dusting of rub and smoke away


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 2, 2011)

That sounds like a great rub Bob!


----------



## frosty (Dec 2, 2011)

What Smokin Al said!  Welcome Rabbithutch.   Let us look over your shoulder by sending lots of photos, and as you can see lots of great help available, if you ever need it.  ENJOY!


----------



## spoiledrotten (Dec 7, 2011)

Quote "eman 

LSU Vs the Tide second verse same as the first"

Response:

Not highjacking but just clearing one thing. New Orleans is below sea level and The Tide is rolling in! Besides, our kicker will NOT be playing for LSU this time. Last game would not have been close.


----------



## nzpilot1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Whats is CBP ? 

Thanks


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 8, 2015)

nzpilot1 said:


> Whats is CBP ?
> Thanks



Cracked Black Pepper


----------

